# Halloween Home Haunt 2013



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi All! Its been a really long time since I've been on da forum - miss everybody!

I've just added some more teaser shots to an album in my profile.

Have a Sinister Season all my 1031 brothers & sisters!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice vintage/aged look to that scene


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautifully done! Well done SS!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

*Nursery 2013 Show Shots*

As a followup to the teaser shots here is a nice pic of the little darlings










More pics here;
Screaming Scarcrow's 2013 Nursery Album


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You did an amazing job! I really like the overall display from the decor for the room, the walls, and the dolls looking so menacing. You've got some creepy looking children!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I fixed your picture issue Take a look at this thread for how to change the Photobucket settings so photos will show:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36928

Creepy looking little babies you have there.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Love it... You did an awesome job


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Quite the creepy bunch you have there! Well done!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

*The Die-ning Room, 2013*

This year we did a Die-ning Room scene which was different for us.
We had an evil jester sitting slumped, in the empty chair and he would "Boo" the TOTs as they walked passed him
(one of many scare stations in this year's haunt!)

Hope you enjoy eyeball soup!


























More pics here;
Screaming Scarcrow's 2013 Die-ning Room Album


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love this!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice . I like the skulls under the table top and the shadows from the lighting .


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This looks like great fun. I also like the lighted skulls under the table top, great detail!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would make for a lovely invitation-to-dinner card


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Super cool vignette!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love it!!!!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I like the little coffin under the table.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

*Halloween Half Moon*

This was by-far not my scariest Halloween prop but it sure produced a lot of chuckles!

In fact, as of today (Nov14/13) I still have not taken it down.
(I'm such a bad neighbor! )










Hope you all had a Sinister Season!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Naughty, heehee!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hahaha , too funny , great face on that pumpkin .


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

....so he's a plummer?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^

Your choice of a head with that expression was perfect for this guy


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Gave us a chuckle as well - Great job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That expression is perfect! He "cracks" me up!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love the expression on the pumpkin's face. Great prop!!!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome! I'd leave that one up past Halloween too.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love this prop! where did you get that head from?


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

the details are great- the coffin and large rat under the table- the special tabletop cut to mount those lighted skulls- the eyeball soup!! and the sconces and shelf and scene setters- great work! I bet that jester got a lot of screams.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's cool.....Nice work...


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

I like your haunt, with that much detail you would just keep surprising people as they walk through your haunt. They would keep getting different scares while they are looking at the table.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love that, SS!


----------

